# Aldi's Version of Nutella



## Barbara L (Jun 17, 2010)

I was shopping at Aldi today and noticed they now have their own version of Nutella.  It was only $1.99, so I bought some.  It is very good!  It is called Berryhill Hazelnut Spread.  It says on the front, "Chocoholic Approved." 

Barbara


----------



## babetoo (Jun 17, 2010)

sounds like a winner, barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 18, 2010)

Definitely!  And now that Aldi has its own version, maybe other stores will also start selling their brands.  I love Nutella, but I can't afford it most of the time.

Barbara


----------



## CjH (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't like the sound of this....the high price of Nutella is the only thing that keeps me from eating it in large quantities every day!


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jun 18, 2010)

Barbara, we are finally getting an Aldi near us here in Pasco Cty, FL. It just seems like they've been unconstruction for ever. Can't wait to shop there.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 18, 2010)

CjH said:


> I don't like the sound of this....the high price of Nutella is the only thing that keeps me from eating it in large quantities every day!


I know exactly what you mean!

Barbara


----------

